# USAHA 117TH ANNUAL MEETING USDA-APHISVS CWD Herd Certification Program Goals



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Sunday, August 24, 2014 

USAHA 117TH ANNUAL MEETING USDA-APHISVS CWD Herd Certification Program Goals TSE PRION October 17  23, 2013 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2014/08/usaha-117th-annual-meeting-usda-aphisvs.html 

a review of sorts...kind regards, terry


----------

